# SEVILLE | Projects & Construction



## Ultramatic (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola ELSEVILLANO22, no traduscas los titulos de los proyectos a ingles, no tienen mucho sentido. ¡Tremendos proyectos para Sevilla!

Hello ELSEVILLANO22, don't translate the project's names into English. They don't make much sense.
Wonderful projects for Seville!


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

great thread!! i visited seville earlier this month and the city is absolutely beautiful!! 

i will be watching this thread closely.. i really love seville!!!


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ultramatic said:


> Hola ELSEVILLANO22, no traduscas los titulos de los proyectos a ingles, no tienen mucho sentido. ¡Tremendos proyectos para Sevilla!
> 
> Hello ELSEVILLANO22, don't translate the project's names into English. They don't make much sense.
> Wonderful projects for Seville!


It´s OK  Thank you!


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

More photos of *Santa Bárbara*, but now the residential zone:













It´s like a new city. With this project and others more the Greater Seville could reach 2.000.000 inhabitants.


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

More projects:

*New commercial building - Approved*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*PortaCoeli financial building - In construction*



*Santa Justa Administrative building - In construction*





*Climate Change National Center - In construction 2010*



*HYTASAL financial tower - Approved*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*European Center of the Atlantic Navigation - In construction*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*New Sports Port (Seville Port) - Project*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*New sluice of Seville Port - In construction*


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice development!


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Torneo Managerial Park - In construction*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*CajaSol Tower (Works)*


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Ramón y Cajal´s Building (Works)*


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

is Santa Barbara like a suburb of Sevilla?


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes, it will be the new suburb of the city,as others like Montequinto, Entrenúcleos, Buen Aire, Tarazona, Torreblanca, Colmenar... but Santa Bárbara will be like a new city.


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

CajaSol Tower (works) 14-07-10


----------



## ElSevillano22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Abengoa Technological Center (Finished)


----------



## SFC (Aug 2, 2007)

Update

The MetropolParasol will be completed in December 2010.
















































Under Metropol Parasol will be inaugurated a museum with Roman remains. Antiquarium











The new Sluice is already open










New Office Buildings Completed or Under Construction

Zal Business Park










Aeropolis Building Office



















*Projects in Cartuja 93 technology park*


Agencia Andaluza de la Energia. Susteintable Building. Under Construction



















Vorsevi, Completed










Seville´s University Technological Center. Under Construction



















Advance Medicine Center. Under Construction



















CEPES Main Office Building. Under Construction.










SGAE Auditorium




























Projects in Cartuja 93



















Conference Center FIBES. Under Construction. Will be completed in 2011.




































New Urban Highway SE-40




































Metropolitan Interchanger of transport and financial center. Completed


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Metropol Parasol*




























http://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevil...12/las/setas/la/encarnacion/diciembre.html#13

http://www.archdaily.com/97661/update-metropol-parasol-j-mayer-h-architects/


----------



## Jujo (Feb 11, 2006)

Ayer me acerqué a la zona para ver como andaban las obras y definitivamente esto está quedando de maravilla. Como curiosidad pude acceder a la zona del antiquarium gracias a las visitas guiadas que ha puesto el ayuntamiento. 
Me dijeron que el antiquarium estará para finales de marzo mientras que el metropol parasol para antes de Semana Santa.


Como vemos en la siguiente foto, ya se le puede coger un poco la forma al complejo:


La seta de Puente y Pellón:


Ya han quitado los andamios de la seta que da a la calle Regina. Me encanta la inclinación que tiene esta seta:


La seta gordita de la calle José Gestoso:


Panorámica de las setas Regina y José Gestoso:





Una de las entradas al antiquarium:


Panorámica del antiquarium:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

RESIDENCIAL SANTA JUSTA, Unicaja, Sevilla


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Residencial Triana, Monthisa, Sevilla


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pineda Parque, residential project*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Edificio Prado Buhaira














































http://www.fotocasa.es/vivienda/sevilla-capital/terraza-c-juan-de-la-mata-carriazo-1-3-124155797


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palmas Altas shopping center

will be finished in 2019


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Armas squere reform



















finished:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Miraflores*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Guadalquivir river promenade


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Casa Forestier *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Tramway expansion*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*4 stars Hotel* at Encarnacion squere



















http://sevilla.abc.es/sevilla/sevi-...o-encarnacion-hotel-201610262323_noticia.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Edificio Puerta Nervión


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Atalaya
*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

San Jerónimo shed restoration


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Possible project:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

edit


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> *Metrovacesa reactives a project of 1.640 houses in Palmas Altas*
> The company wants to negotiate with the City council to initiate the works in 2018
> 
> Metrovacesa is setting up the third major operation in the residential sector of Seville in recent times. If in 2015 it was the alliance of Insur and BBVA that resumed the activity in Entrenúcleos (in fact, the first two promotions in this area of Dos Hermanas are already under construction); And in 2016 it was the American fund Castlelake - through the Aedas Home firm - which Hacienda Rosario has set up (1,049 homes in the eastern part of the city); Now it is Metrovacesa that wants to start a negotiation with the City Council to plan the rebirth of its big project in Palmas Altas, next to the headquarters of Abengoa, where a total of more than 2,800 homes can be developed
> (...)


http://sevilla.abc.es/economia/sevi...iendas-palmas-altas-201703072157_noticia.html




















*
LOCATION:*

https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...4f018621cfe5648!8m2!3d37.3890924!4d-5.9844589


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> *The new San Juan de Dios*
> 
> The Hospitable Order begins to raise a building of seven plants that will have 135 beds.
> The current hospital will remain for administration, training and the General Curia.


http://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/nuevo-San-Juan-Dios_0_1115588650.html


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Great proyects! Seville is a stunning city. Can't wait to go back!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CaixaForum Sevilla inaguration*


LOCATION



CaixaForum Sevilla, nou centre cultural i social en un edifici d’avantguarda by CaixaBank, en Flickr



















past week:


17.03.03-CaixaForum-Gc067 by Junta de Andalucía, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

It's interesting how Sevilla constantly comes up with inspiring contemporary designs.
Probably the large old town and all the classical beauty fuels creativity quite a bit.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Puerta de la Carne Market

in the old times









how it will look like


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Plaza Triana
*


LOCATION
Calle Alfarería, 39, Altozano - Pagés del Corro, Sevilla


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Almirante*

LOCATION
Calle Almirante Espinosa, 6, Feria, Sevilla


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*RESOLANA PLAZA SCA*

LOCATION
Resolana, 36, Parlamento - Torneo, Sevilla


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Torne 33*

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Torre Sevilla 

*New mobility in the vicinity of access to the Seville tower*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Palmas Altas shopping centre

works of the shopping centre of Palmas Altas begins, it will open in 2019




> *Comienzan las obras del centro comercial de Palmas Altas, que abrirá en 2019*
> Mercadona, Mediamarkt y cines Yelmo confirman su presencia en este complejo de ocio, entretenimiento y compras
> 
> 
> ...


http://sevilla.abc.es/sevilla/sevi-...s-altas-abrira-2019-201708272321_noticia.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New Hotel



> *Vilima: Un hotel de 72 habitaciones*
> 
> 
> El edificio de las antiguas galerías comerciales de la calle Lagar se encuentra en buen estado de conservación
> ...


http://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/hotel-habitaciones_0_1219678555.html



el palmesano said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The Glass Factory will have 200 floors and gardens*






















> *La Fábrica de Vidrio contará con 200 pisos y jardines*
> 
> La junta de compensación asume las obras de consolidación del edificio principal y tres naves
> 
> Tras más de una década de movilizaciones de vecinos y defensores del patrimonio histórico, la Gerencia de Urbanismo ha aprobado un convenio que permite el desarrollo urbanístico de la antigua Fábrica de Vidrio de la Trinidad. El acuerdo garantiza la protección de los inmuebles con valor patrimonial (tanto la fábrica principal como las tres naves auxiliares), que pasarán a ser de titularidad municipal como equipamientos públicos. En la parcela se construirán 200 viviendas.


http://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevill...218778855.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cruzcampo will open a beer museum in the middle of 2019*



















http://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevil...lones-cultural-gastronomico_0_1201680550.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Metrovacesa reactivates a project of 1,640 homes in Palmas Altas*





















> *Metrovacesa reactiva un proyecto de 1.640 viviendas en Palmas Altas*
> 
> La firma quiere negociar con el Ayuntamiento para iniciar las obras en 2018
> 
> ...


http://sevilla.abc.es/economia/sevi...iendas-palmas-altas-201703072157_noticia.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The works of Loyola University in Dos Hermanas will begin "immediately" (november 2017)




no&do said:


> *Las obras de la Universidad Loyola en Dos Hermanas comenzarán de «inmediato»*
> 
> Loyola trasladará gran parte de su oferta de másters a Dos Hermanas
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The green boulevard of Avenida Torneo*












> The City Council wants to turn the sidewalk next to the river into a landscaped space, with fountains, benches and kiosks
> 
> The investment that is contemplated is six million euros


http://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/Torneo-bulevar-jardines-plazas-quioscos_0_1189381701.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*A promoter relaunches the building of the gas station of Ramón y Cajal*




no&do said:


> *Una promotora relanza el edificio de la gasolinera de Ramón y Cajal*
> 
> Aedas Homes comenzará antes de primavera la construcción de 54 viviendas en un inmueble que lleva parado siete años
> 
> ...



la promocion:

https://www.aedashomes.com/sevilla-sevilla/ramon-y-cajal#


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Edificio Rodrigo de Triana 107

LOCATION
















































https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/37366100/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Edificio Santa Ana 65

LOCATION



Jujo said:


> Reforma de edificio en el casco histórico. Edificio Santa Ana 65
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Calle resolana, 38

LOCATION




























https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/...casas-en-venta-calle-resolana,-sevilla&xtcr=0


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

San Jerónimo restoration























> *Sevilla Futura, el renacer de las naves de San Jerónimo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://culturadesevilla.blogspot.com.es/2018/03/sevilla-futura-el-renacer-de-las-naves.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> *The promoters of Seville Park expect to begin the works in March of 2019
> *
> Announce the terms pactados with the Port of Seville and with the Management of Urbanismo and affirm that in 2020 would be smart to put the big sportive enclosure and of concerts in operation.


http://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/promotores-Sevilla-Park-esperan-comenzar_0_1226277972.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

H10 El Salvador Hotel

LOCATION




















http://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/hotel-habitaciones_0_1219678555.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

NEW HOTEL

LOCATION



> *A hotel of five stars will open near of the Metropol Parasol*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/hotel-estrellas-abrira-cerca-setas_0_1226577849.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> *The new square around the Macarena has been open to the public *
> 
> The works, which began in July, have guaranteed accessibility and armored cars space. The circulation of cars by the arch will be allowed after Holy Week


http://elcorreoweb.es/sevilla/abre-al-publico-la-nueva-plaza-del-entorno-de-la-macarena-CK3936051


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Pasaje Mallol 11, 13 y 15


LOCATION















































El edificio, un antiguo corral industrial asociado a la pequeña industria y artesanía, se configura en torno a un gran patio central que toma la escala de una plaza urbana. Este espacio cobra vida propia a través de la de la actividad semi-pública de los estudios-talleres convirtiéndose en una plaza donde late un pulso singular muy asociado a la ciudad histórica.

http://diadeentrega.com/portfolio/pasaje-mallol-11-13-y-15/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Convent of San Agustín Hotel


LOCATION



> *Cruz and Ortiz architects try for the third time to build a hotel in the convent of San Agustín
> *
> After announcing in 2015 that they desisted before the obstacles of the Heritage Commission, the architects return to resume the project


http://sevilla.abc.es/sevilla/sevi-...onvento-san-agustin-201803142340_noticia.html



















---------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> *Loyola University places the first stone of his new university campus in Dos Hermanas*
> The Archbishop of Seville Juan José Asenjo was in charge of blessing the beginning of the works


http://sevilla.abc.es/provincia/dos...niversidad-hermanas-201803081120_noticia.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Streets refurbishment at city centre



joinmanzano said:


> Traigo fotos de la reurbanización de la calle Amor de Dios, del pasado domingo. Imagino que a lo largo de la semana se terminará el asfaltado, para que esté listo para Semana Santa. Eso sí, hubiese quedado mejor emplear un adoquinado. Hay alcorques en ambas aceras, aparentemente demasiado cercanos entre sí considerando que se van a poner sóforas. Los árboles espero que no los planten hasta después de Semana Santa si se quiere que sobrevivan, o sufrirán mucho estrés con las bullas y el paso de la gente la semana que viene. El pavimento de baldosas-táctiles marcando la separación de la calzada, que no había visto aún emplearse de tal modo en Sevilla, le dan color a la calle y cierta alegría al romper con la monotonía del gris.
> 
> -Desde García Tassara
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Extension of the linea of tram and urban reform
*











































































































































https://www.sevilla.org/ayuntamient...ion/proyectos-ciudad/metrocentro-sevilla[/url


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New park next to the tower



Metropol_ said:


> Aqui algunas fotos que han publicado en el foro de Sevilla21.
> Me sorprende (y me agrada) la frondosidad de los árboles heredados de la antigua Puerta Triana. Es un gran acierto que se conservaran todos esos árboles. Ahora a esperar a que la pérgola se cubra de vegetación, que sin duda va a ser otro de los aciertos del parque.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Amstrong Cisneo

LOCATION


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

RESIDENCIAL
ABU CAPUCHINOS

LOCATION




















https://grupoabusevilla.com/promoci...s-pisos-nuevos-calle-la-maria-personalizados/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PLAZA SAN ANTONIO DE PADUA

LOCATION























https://grupoabusevilla.com/promoci...ta-sevilla-centro-calle-san-antonio-de-padua/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

RESIDENCIAL
ABU TRIANA

LOCATION



















https://grupoabusevilla.com/promoci...u-triana-pisos-manuel-arellano-tejares-uxama/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

C/SANTA CLARA

LOCATION









































https://grupoabusevilla.com/promociones-obra-nueva/pisos-venta-calle-santa-clara-sevilla-centro/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> * República Argentina will have a four-star hotel *
> The establishment will have 133 rooms and will be located in the Buenos Aires building.
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/hotel-estrellas-abrira-Republica-Argentina_0_1256574907.html




> * A hotel will rebuild a neighborhood pen to double the number of beds *
> The new building of the Catalonia Santa Justa will have three floors and a large landscaped patio
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/recuperara-corral-vecinos-duplicar-numero_0_1254475323.html



> * Captaincy SHOWS new Fernandin lanterns *
> The City Council renews 20 lamps with the aesthetic according to the environment of the Plaza de España for 67,000 euros
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/Capitania-farolesfernandinos-Plaza-Espana_0_1255075163.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> * Seville expands in the South *
> we must add the Cortijo del Cuarto to the project of Palmas Altas Sur, with 2.970 houses, the shopping center and the Tablada Park
> 
> 
> ...


*


http://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/Sevilla-expande-Sur_0_1252375463.html

------------












mas cosas:








http://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/Sevilla-viviendas-Palmas-Altas-Sur_0_1252375400.html










http://www.expansion.com/andalucia/2018/06/08/5b198ed0e5fdea89378b4645.html











*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> *The work of the 1,000 new homes in Sevilla Este starts in August *
> The group ASG Homes has sold 70% of the 230 floors of the first phase of the promotion and has a building license
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/nuevas-viviendas-Sevilla-inicia-agosto-Este_0_1264674152.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> *Great Luxury: A Radisson hotel in Magdalena *
> The chain has obtein the building to open a five-star business of the 'comfort' range, very similar to the Hilton or Le Méridien
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevi...aza-Magdalena-Turismo-Lujo_0_1264674162.html 






> *Meliá sells the Meliá Sevilla Hotel to Atom*
> The establishment will continue to be operated by the same hotel group under rent contracts with variable income for periods of five years
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/Melia-vende-Atom-hotel-Sevilla_0_1263174199.html







> *A hotel at Café Saimaza *
> A Basque investment group buys the historic building to build 45 rooms on its three floors
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/hotel-Cafe-Saimaza_0_1262274437.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> *Paseo Colón will gain a sidewalk for the bike lane losing the road *
> The edge of the street will be extended so that the cyclists run between the bus stop and the gate of the bullring
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/Paseo-Colon-ganara-perdiendo-calzada_0_1262574372.html






> *St. Vincent Street will be under construction for more than five months*
> Intervened in the sections between Alfonso XII and Cardenal Cisneros and Baños and Pascual de Gayangos.


https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/calle-San-Vicente-meses-obras-cinco_0_1261074431.html




> *Parks administration start the planting of 5,000 trees with palm trees*
> 
> The delegate of Parks and Gardens, David Guevara, announced yesterday that the City is already working on selecting all the points and planning the planting campaign of 5,000 new trees * "that will start immediately with species that can be planted in this time of year, as are the palms, which will have its greatest incidence from the autumn. "*



https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/Parques-inicia-plantacion-arboles-palmeras_0_1262574358.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> * Palmas Altas mall will be the most sustainable shopping center in Spain*
> Geothermal energy and subsoil water will be used for air conditioning, green roofs and native flora will be installed that requires little irrigation
> 
> 
> ...


https://sevilla.abc.es/sevilla/sevi...s-sostenible-espana-201807150823_noticia.html





> *The work begins to reform the "Palomar de Cruzcampo" building*
> The Consistory signs the cession of the property so that this one receives a center of social innovation and employment


https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/Arranca-reformar-edificio-Palomar-Cruzcampo_0_1263174354.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

> * This will be the new green park of Los Remedios next to the Guadalquivir *
> In addition to the underground parking will be built two buildings for sports equipment, leisure, catering and events


 https://sevilla.abc.es/sevilla/sev...-junto-guadalquivir-201807171250_noticia.html




> *Los Remedios will have a new green area by the river*
> _It will occupy a plot of 15,000 square meters, adjacent to the Mercantile facilities
> 
> The works will start in autumn and will last 18 months_


 https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/Remedios-nueva-rio-zona-verde_0_1264374062.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

new sports city of Betis



JeM4 said:


> Pues ya ha presentado renders el Betis de su nueva ciudad deportiva, que estará en Dos Hermanas, en la zona de los nuevos desarrollos de Entrenúcleos. Tendrá 15 campos de fútbol, un miniestadio y un pabellón cubierto, aunque la primera fase cubrirá solo ocho campos de fútbol once y otros dos de fútbol siete, con idea de que en un año esté allí la cantera jugando.
> 
> + INFO: https://www.realbetisbalompie.es/no...tis-presenta-la-nueva-ciudad-deportiva-22353/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New hotel at Magdalena squere



Jujo said:


> nowadays:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/Plaza-Magdalena-semipeatonal-plazo-ano_0_1351365134.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

new restoration at the old city




> Licencia de obras para 30 viviendas en un edificio de Espiau en la Barqueta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.diariodesevilla.es/sevilla/Licencia-viviendas-edificio-Espiau-Barqueta_0_1344765720.html



Jujo said:


> Pues después de llevarse bastante tiempo abandonado y con la fachada en partes apuntalada parece que finalmente el edificio de Espiau de la Barqueta se rehabilitará como viviendas conservando la propia fachada y recuperando elementos originales.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*New public housing*



https://sevilla.abc.es/sevilla/sevi...cial-centro-sevilla-201901291358_noticia.html



^^ 

aqui toda la info:

https://docs.google.com/viewerng/vi...ctosEmvisesa_RuedaPrensa_DEFINITIVA.pdf&hl=es























----------------
----------------



























































----------------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

One more of new public housing


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Residencial Goyeneta


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

project finished



Jujo said:


> Termina la primera fase del complejo residencial Atalaya de la carretera Carmona:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> New hotel at Magdalena squere


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Buen Aire neighborhood *

LOCATION




> *This will be the new neighborhood of Buen Aire in Seville, in front of Santa Clara*
> The land will host 2,180 homes, of which 711 will be VPO; industrial and tertiary uses


https://sevilla.abc.es/economia/sev...-frente-santa-clara-201906042344_noticia.html


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial 75 Aniversario*









































*


https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/89220421/


*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Calle Aníbal Gonzalez 4 *











https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/84859095/




*Castilla 120








*









*


https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/89313630/


*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio la Salle 7*


















https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/88316317/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Colón 9*












https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/85225214/




*AVDA. CRUZ ROJA*

























Viviendas nuevas en Avenida Cruz Roja - Sevilla (Macarena)


>> Viviendas nuevas en Avenida Cruz Roja - Sevilla (Macarena) - Grupo ABU - Promoción inmobiliaria




grupoabusevilla.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*RESIDENCIAL ABU TRIANA*


















*





Promoción Residencial ABU Triana - Pisos de obra nueva en Sevilla


>> Promoción de pisos 'Residencial ABU Triana' en venta - Manuel Arellano, Tejares y Uxama - Grupo ABU - Promoción inmobiliaria




grupoabusevilla.com




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu SANTA CLARA















Pisos en venta en Sevilla Centro: Calle Santa Clara - P. Inmobiliaria


>> Promoción inmobiliaria en Sevilla Centro: Calle Santa Clara. Pisos en venta cerca de Alameda de Hércules, Barqueta, Torneo y San Lorenzo. Barrio Macarena




grupoabusevilla.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cristo de la Sed 58*



























https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/87703975/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Virgilio Mattoni*





































https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/88366138/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Novo Alcázar*





















https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/86801495/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Puntal de San Julián*


























https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/83011149/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Vicentelo*




















https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/82671189/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Argos II*
























































https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/85771566/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Oasis Residencial*








































https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/39030741/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ABU GUADALQUIVIR*















































Promoción de pisos en Triana - Plaza de Cuba | Viviendas obra nueva


Promoción inmobiliaria en Triana, cerca de Plaza de Cuba y Calle Betis, 40 viviendas de obra nueva personalizadas y 60 plazas de garaje: 'ABU Guadalquivir'




grupoabusevilla.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*RESIDENCIAL ‘RODRIGO DE TRIANA’*










































Residencial 'Rodrigo de Triana'


Viviendas de obra nueva en el casco antiguo de Triana.




grupoabusevilla.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*FÁBRICA DE VIDRIOS - LA MACARENA *



























Grupo ABU Promociones inmobiliarias > Viviendas exclusivas en venta


Grupo promotor ABU - Viviendas personalizadas: Casas, chalets y pisos en Sevilla, Cádiz, Huelva y Mallorca. Promociones inmobiliarias de obra nueva




grupoabusevilla.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Works to convert old Abengoa bulding in a hotel:



Cimmerio said:


> Estado actual de las obras en el hotel del edificio Abengoa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New hotel, no renders



Jujo said:


> Buena noticia, aunque han tardado en empezar las obras....
> 
> Por cierto, aquí os dejo una foto que hice ayer de los trabajos del hotel de la calle Arjona. Una de las cosas que más llama la atención es su altura que cierra así en plantas la avenida. De la fachada seguimos sin saber nada, esperemos que sea interesante ya que será un edificio muy visible en esa intersección de grandes avenidas frente a Plaza de Armas.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Hotel Giralda Center* 












Cimmerio said:


> Ya han comenzado los movimientos de tierra en el hotel de la calle Juan de Mata Carriazo:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Jardines de Hacienda Rosario update*




Jujo said:


> Comienza la construcción y comercialización de la fase 3 de los Jardines de Hacienda Rosario.
> Las últimas fotos publicadas de esta nueva barriada de Palmete son de la fase 2 aún en construcción:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Jardines de Hércules* *project*







Jujo said:


> Muy interesante esta promoción de viviendas, me recuerda más al estilo del área metropolitana, que incluye a parte del bloque una pequeña urbanización de adosados y zonas comunes cerca de la estación de cercanías de Bellavista
> 
> -El bloque (echo en falta algo más de altura):
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Hotel de la Plaza de la Magdalena*









Jujo said:


> Una foto de como avanzan las obras del nuevo hotel de la Plaza de la Magdalena


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Amazon center Dos Hermana *











paco1984 said:


> Imagenes del megacentro logistico de Amazon en Dos Hermana (Sevilla):


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VPO Cisneo Alto*















[/QUOTE]


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Hotel Abba (Encarnacion)







































Sacyr inicia las obras de su hotel de la Encarnación en las próximas semanas


La constructora invertirá más de 5 millones de euros en el inmueble, que albergará un hotel de 4 estrellas con 94 habitaciones El proyecto supone la vuelta de la cadena Abba a la capital sevillana




www.diariodesevilla.es










Hotel Abba Sevilla | Román y Canivell







www.romanycanivell.com




*


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SEVILLA | RESIDENCIAL PINEDA PARQUE | 3 x 12*











Jujo said:


> Finaliza esta primera fase de Residencial Pineda con estas tres torres de 12 plantas.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Refurbishment of Casino area




Jujo said:


> Otro de los espacios degradados que necesitan una urgente reurbanización por su centralidad y su importancia turística es todo el entorno del Teatro Lope de Vega, que será totalmente peatonalizado, se llevará a cabo actuaciones de mejora en el arbolado y acerado, la integración de nueva zona verde de esparcimiento, así como la restauración de algunos pabellones de la expo del 29.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Alcosa new hotels





























*










Se construirá dos hoteles y una residencia en Parque Alcosa - Distrito Este Noticias - Sevilla Este - Parque Alcosa - Torreblanca


Se levantarán hoteles, una residencia de mayores, centro deportivo y zonas de ocio, oficinas y restauración en el Parque Alcosa.



distritoestenoticias.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> Palmas Altas será el centro comercial más sostenible de España
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Lagoh mall was finish a few month ago*












Jujo said:


> Unas fotos de la inauguración, la verdad que recuerda a la expo.





Jujo said:


> Más fotos





shopper13 said:


> Primeras imagenes
> 
> 
> 
> forum free hosting image






el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Pineda Universitary residence *












arcatrix said:


> *Una residencia universitaria con dos torres de hasta 11 plantas en Pineda*
> 
> La Gerencia concede una licencia de obras para construir un complejo que contará con 341 habitaciones y 66 aparcamientos
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Urban plan next to the train station*











arcatrix said:


> *La revolución que viene en Kansas City: edificios terciarios de hasta 15 plantas y carriles más anchos*
> 
> El promotor de la parcela que linda con la Carretera de Carmona podrá levantar oficinas y hoteles con una edificabilidad máxima de 41.799 metros cuadrados.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*WAY Dos Hermanas, Shopping centre*


----------



## shopper13 (Aug 31, 2013)

Media Markt Santa Justa podria trasladarse a la nueva tienda que van abrir en Los Arcos y en la ampliacón del centro comercial en la esquina con Montes Sierra, estaría Primark interesada en abrir la tercera tienda en la ciudad junto con un nuevo FNAC


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SAN ESTEBAN, 22*




















inorHomes


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

The Government puts out to tender the expansion of the Centennial Bridge for 106 million










Kique said:


> *El Gobierno saca a licitación la ampliación del Puente del Centenario por 106 millones*
> El Gobierno saca a licitación la ampliación del Puente del Centenario por 106 millones
> 
> En la noticia hay un video que explica muy bien los diferentes procesos de la obra.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Seven-story blocks for 241 stories in front of the cemetery*



Kique said:


> Bloques de siete plantas para 241 pisos frente al cementerio
> 
> 
> La reurbanización de la parcela de San Jerónimo incluye usos terciarios, una zona ajardinada y una nueva calle
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cristo de la Sed 58











el palmesano said:


> https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/87703975/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Puntal de Santa Teresa*












https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/88211500/



----------

*Condes de Bustillo, Grupo GS*


















https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/88582462/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

--------

* Baños nº 64*






















































Calle Baños,64| Centro de Sevilla | Viviendas | Inmonova


calle baños, promoción en el centro de Sevilla. Venta por inmobiliaria Inmonova de Sevilla. Viviendas de calidad.




www.banos64.com






https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/91481711/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial L16*












https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/91361826/


[/QUOTE]


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Montesión*


































https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/91192834/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Santa Ángela*






















































https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/91414026/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Juan de Oñate 1-3*


































https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/91280917/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Virgen del Valle*













https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/91069736/



-------------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*PUERTA BARQUETA



































*







el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*El Jardín de las Cigarreras*





























el palmesano said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Previusly was named Centrius









*

Renders of the original project:
*
































































Centrius pag 02






tridarq.com





Click to expand...


Completion of the works of the Andalusia Tech Higher Polytechnic School (CATEPS) Center*

05/12/2021 |

The building is eligible for the 2021 COAS Architecture and Society awards and is considered an avant-garde space for Science and Technology















































Finalizan las obras del Centro Andalucía Tech Escuela Politécnica Superior (CATEPS) | Portal Universidad de Sevilla


La Universidad de Sevilla ha recepcionado la obra del Centro Andalucía Tech Escuela Politécnica Superior (CATEPS), un edificio situado en el norte de la Isla de la Cartuja y que se completará con la construcción de un aulario. De este modo, la Escuela Politécnica Superior dispondrá de unas...




www.us.es






plans:


> CATEPS | NGNP arquitectos
> 
> 
> El proyecto se centra en la adecuación de un edificio existente para albergar gran parte de la nueva Escuela Politécnica Superior de la Universidad de Sevilla, en concreto laboratorios, talleres y departamentos. El edificio existente se encuentra en un estado inacabado, por tanto, de...
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^





































































La Universidad de Sevilla recibe el primer edificio de la Politécnica en la Cartuja


El Centro Andalucía Tech Escuela Politécnica Superior (Cateps), valorado en 9,5 millones, ya está listo, pero no podrá usarse hasta que se termine el aulario, previsto para el curso 2023/24



sevilla.abc.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cruzcampo inaugurates on June 1 a new cultural, social and gastronomic factory in Seville*

















Cruzcampo inaugura el 1 de junio una nueva factoría cultural, social y gastronómica en Sevilla


La recaudación de las consumiciones en la Factoría Cruzcampo será reinvertida en la empleabilidad de los jóvenes



sevilla.abc.es






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394366422881558529


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*VStudent Sevilla* 












Cimmerio said:


> Empezamos por la residencia de estudiantes de Camilo José Cela. Las obras avanzan notablemente rápido:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Hotel Giralda Center*












Cimmerio said:


> Seguimos a continuación hasta el hotel Giralda Center:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*CENTRO MAGALLANES*

*Fábrica de Artillería cultural centre*

















---------




























Cimmerio said:


> A continuación, os muestro las primeras fotos de la rehabilitación de la Fábrica de Artillería de la avenida Eduardo Dato y su flamante proyecto cultural:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*IBIS Buhaira *










Cimmerio said:


> Continuamos hasta el hotel de la antigua sede de Abengoa. Las dos fachadas principales (av. Buhaira y av. de Luis Montoto) están andamiadas casi por completo y se nota mucha actividad en el interior:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*San Juan de Dios expansion*



















Cimmerio said:


> _And last but not least_... la ampliación hospitalaria de San Juan de Dios, cuya mayoría de trabajos se llevan a cabo ya también en el interior:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Magdalena square refurbishment*






























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393836983085158402

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393840313505046529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394581597429633028


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Avenida de Coria 43*





























Avenida de Coria 43 | Fotocasa


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Jabugo 16*















































Jabugo 16 | Fotocasa


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Líctores 10*





























Líctores 10 | Fotocasa


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Estrella*
















































https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/94185409/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Agustín Moreto*











https://www.idealista.com/obra-nueva/94148853/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*A new museum to unite Tablada with Seville *
This is the winning project of the ideas contest to open the barracks and the so-called Casa del Infante to the city 






































Un nuevo museo para unir Tablada con Sevilla


Así es el proyecto ganador del concurso de ideas para abrir a la ciudad el cuartel y la llamada Casa del Infante




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The Cruzcampo Factory opens its doors *
The brewing company reopens its old factory as the headquarters of its foundation and its school, which will open to the public from June 1








































































La Factoría Cruzcampo abre sus puertas


La compañía cervecera reabre su antigua fábrica como sede de su fundación y de su escuela, que abrirá al público a partir del 1 de junio Galería: Imágenes de la inauguración de la Factoría Cruzcampo




www.diariodesevilla.es




-------





















































Nuevo espacio para el ocio y la cultura en la antigua fábrica de Cruzcampo de Sevilla


La vicepresidenta del Gobierno, Carmen Calvo, y el alcalde de Sevilla, Juan Espadas, han asistido a la inauguración de un nuevo espacio de ocio-cultural en la antigua fábrica de Cruzcampo de Sevilla



sevilla.abc.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Castellana Properties will invest 15.6 million to renovate Los Arcos*


before:










after:


















La imagen renovada que tendrá el nuevo centro comercial Los Arcos


El centro comercial Los Arcos prepara una remodelación que le dotará de una imagen más moderna, ampliando además la oferta comercial.




www.sevillaactualidad.com





























* Los Arcos - B+R Arquitectos Asociados*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Ramón y Cajal*















































































































Residencial Ramón y Cajal con Integración de Estación de Servicios / Estudio Alvarez-Sala + Aybar-Mateos Arquitectos + Hombre de Piedra


Construido en 2019 en Sevilla, España. Imagenes por Jesús Granada, Javier Orive, Pablo Diaz Fierro. El edificio tiene las cualidades exigibles tras la Covid-19: espacio, luz, ventilación y vistas, propiciando y modulando el necesario contacto con el...




www.plataformaarquitectura.cl


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GS ENCARNACIÓN*





























__





GS Encarnación - Grupo GS







www.grupogs.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Collaborative housing in Aljarafe to grow old with friends *
A cooperative promotes a 'cohousing' project in Gines to build 35 apartments with common services 



















Viviendas colaborativas en el Aljarafe para envejecer con amigos


Una cooperativa promueve un proyecto de 'cohousing' en Gines para construir 35 apartamentos con servicios comunes



sevilla.abc.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*DOS HERMANAS | Torre Panorámica Entrenúcleos*











*
























Primera fase del futuro complejo dotacional público en Entrenúcleos


Aprobada la tramitación del expediente de licitación para la ejecución de la primera fase del futuro complejo dotacional público.




www.periodicoelnazareno.es




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AMRO Sevilla students residence*


































































AMRO Sevilla Residencia Universitaria


Toda la información de AMRO Sevilla Residencia Universitaria: Precios, Opiniones de otros estudiantes, Fotos, Instalaciones y Servicios.



buscoresi.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Compilation of new construction buildings spread throughout the city of Seville*



RMRR said:


> Recopilación de edificios de obra nueva repartidos por toda la ciudad de Sevilla entre los que se incluyen residencias de estudiantes, vpo, libres y algunos hoteles nuevos, faltan mas desde luego, si voy encontrando edito.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The Government will finance the Seville metro and the works will last eight years*
Montero guarantees that he will contribute to pay for the work and that there is an option to make budget modifications
The extension will not be in service until at least 2030, when the northern section is expected to start operating


the new line 3:










the proposed final net:










----------







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481588105165836291






















el palmesano said:


> -----------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*INCREASING THE SENSE OF COMMUNITY. BVMI KINDERGARTEN SCHOOL BY MGM ARQUITECTOS
















































































Acrecentando el sentido de comunidad. Escuela infantil BVMI por MGM Arquitectos


Acrecentando el sentido de comunidad. Escuela infantil BVMI por MGM Arquitectos




www.metalocus.es





*


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

Fantastic compilation Palmesano


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Toreno walkway refurbishment*











>





joinmanzano said:


> Así va la reforma de Torneo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Argos III*

LOCATION: Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Hotel at San Agustín Convent*, XIII century


Nowadays:











>


Project:
















>







































-----------

Evolution:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Los Poetas-Hacienda del Rosario*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Puntal de Dueñas, Flatgest*

LOCATION: Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Beatriz de Suabia - Nervión* 

LOCATION:C. Beatriz de Suabia, 97 · C. Beatriz de Suabia, 97, 41005 Sevilla, Spain


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AVDA. DE CORIA 43* 

LOCATION:Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*FRAY ISIDORO 64* 

LOCATION:Google Maps


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Naves de Renfe San Jeronimo*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencia de Estudiantes en Camilo José Cela*












Cimmerio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Hotel Giralda Center*




















Cimmerio said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Himalaya-Palmas Altas*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The shipyards of the 21st century: the keys to their reform in detail
































*


































































































Las Atarazanas del siglo XXI: las claves de su reforma en detalle


Dentro de dos años, cuando culmine su restauración, las Atarazanas de Sevilla renacerán como espacio cultural polivalente después de haber sido astillero, almacén y sede de la Real Maestranza de Artillería. Las Atarazanas del ayer: evolución arquitectónica de las Atarazanas de Sevilla




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Extention of Seville airport*



































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492919109444587520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494328896744943622


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Toreno walkway refurbishment*



el palmesano said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493644033406742539


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*STUDENT RESIDENCE WITH 60 ROOMS*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The Junta de Andalucía endorses the new neighborhood of Seville in the Pítamo*

























*








La Junta de Andalucía avala el nuevo barrio de Sevilla en el Pítamo


La jefa de Urbanismo apunta que no es necesario realizar un nuevo informe, ya que los presentados antes de 2015 cumplen los requisitos El Consultivo rechaza que el Ayuntamiento rescinda el contrato de los toldos




www.diariodesevilla.es




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Teide*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Nuevo Palmera Parque, Grupo Sújar Navas*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio Pereda*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*A center for activities, workshops and a library at the French Lyceum *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The tram will avoid 1.3 million journeys by car in Nervión*





































------------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The Danish studio BIG wins the competition for the new headquarters of the JRC Center in La Cartuja*




















































































￼


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

* Jardín de las Cigarreras*

















*















 


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498627452561678337*


joinmanzano said:


> Avance Jardines de la Cigarreras:


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> *The Danish studio BIG wins the competition for the new headquarters of the JRC Center in La Cartuja*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Yes!! I think this building brings back the spirit of Expo 92!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Magallanes centre*
























































*"Artillery" will open in autumn with the courtyard of Carlos III enabled*






























Artillería abrirá en otoño con el patio de Carlos III transitable


La apertura del contenedor cultural en la antigua fábrica será por fases y contará con un espacio escénico, zonas para exposiciones y emprendimiento, y rutas turísticas La garita de guardia del Arco de la Macarena será visible




www.diariodesevilla.es





Visit to the Minister Iceta Artillery Factory


>











Visita a la Fábrica de Artillería del ministro Iceta


El ayuntamiento de Sevilla y el Ministerio de Cultura han acordado este miércoles que las jornadas nacionales Cultura y ciudadanía se celebren en otoño en la Fábrica de Artillería como inicio de la apertura por fases de este gran complejo de emprendimiento cultural. El alcalde de Sevilla...




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Apolo*
Dos Hermanas

































































Apolo


Residencial Selecta Apolo (Dos Hermanas) alberga 108 viviendas distribuidas en tres bloques fundidos con la vegetación de las zonas verdes interiores




dpya.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The revolution that comes in Kansas City Avenue: tertiary buildings of up to 15 floors and wider lanes*
























La revolución que viene en Kansas City: edificios terciarios de hasta 15 plantas y carriles más anchos


El promotor de la parcela que linda con la Carretera de Carmona podrá levantar oficinas y hoteles con una edificabilidad máxima de 41.799 metros cuadrados




www.google.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*LIFEWATERCOOL LIFE18 *

The Life WATERCOOL project, co-funded by the EU Life initiative, aims to develop and test innovative solutions to deal with high temperatures, both outdoors and indoors, and with temporary water runoff and drought situations in an environment urban subject to climate change. The urban water network will act as the basic structure for the development of urban green solutions and cooling measures to adapt to the effects of climate change, maximizing the sustainability of the city and the well-being of citizens.
















































































*





Introducción - LifeWaterCool


LIFE18 CCA/ES/001122 Concepto sistémico eficiente del agua para la adaptación al cambio climático en zonas urbanas.




www.lifewatercool.com




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Habitat Jardines del Este*










*



*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Vía Ágora Mairena*
Mairena del Aljarafe


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*This will be the new hotel in Plaza de la Gavidia*

It will have a five-star category, a second glass skin to reduce heat, 105 rooms and the dungeons of the old police station converted into a museum. The project will pedestrianize the surroundings as green areas







































Así será el nuevo hotel de la Plaza de la Gavidia


Tendrá categoría de cinco estrellas, una segunda piel de vidrio para reducir el calor, 105 habitaciones y los calabozos de la antigua comisaría convertidos en museo. El proyecto peatonalizará los alrededores como zonas verdes




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Building permit for the construction of the new public school on the Valle site *



















*








Licencia de obras para la construcción del nuevo colegio público en el solar del Valle


El Ayuntamiento pide celeridad a la Junta de Andalucía en su ejecución El Ayuntamiento busca inversores para San Nicolás Oeste tras su desbloqueo




www.diariodesevilla.es




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Sevilla FC | Final stretch of the works of the sports city for the first team*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*José Luis de Casso 60, ALTAVISTA*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cruzcampo terrains development*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*The Seville City Council addresses the unblocking of Santa Justa: 592 homes from 2024*
































*








El Ayuntamiento de Sevilla aborda el desbloqueo de Santa Justa: 592 viviendas a partir de 2024


El plan especial para la reordenación de los solares vacíos de Santa Justa será elevado este viernes a la Junta de Gobierno Local y después deberá ser aprobado en Pleno



sevilla.abc.es




*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*New university innovation and entrepreneurship center on the grounds of the Port of Seville, promoted with European funds thanks to the alliance between institutions.*



> __ https://www.facebook.com/AyuntamientodeSevilla/posts/415767663910533


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Edificio El Cid*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cruz del Campo 24*










-------------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Inaugurated part of the Torneo street promenade (from Plaza de Armas to Curtidurías), after a year of works. There is no color with what was before *










*




 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572549756588822530

Click to expand...





































*



el palmesano said:


> El paseo de Torneo se hace verde y deja atrás su histórica situación de abandono
> 
> 
> El césped natural con árboles y amplios parterres de vegetación son los protagonistas del renovado paseo, cuya primera fase de la reforma se ha estrenado este lunes por parte del Ayuntamiento de Sevilla La primera fase del paseo debía haberse inaugurado en mayo El paseo de Torneo de Sevilla...
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Sevilla wins a new pedestrian area on the Avenida de la Cruz Roja. One of the great transformation projects that make up our city model.*






















finish:

*



*


el palmesano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565714077825093632
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565688463646752769


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Almadén de la Plata, 18*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*eCitySevilla inaugurates a multiservice hub for electric bikes and scooters at the PCT Cartuja*




































eCitySevilla inaugura un ‘hub’ multiservicio para bicis y patinetes eléctricos en el PCT Cartuja


La iniciativa parte de un reto lanzado por #eCitySevilla dentro de los objetivos globales de movilidad sostenible del proyecto




www.sevilla.org


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Aedas Valme *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Residencial Terrazas del Marquesado*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*40 million investment for a new commercial park in Entrenúcleos*


























































40 millones de inversión para un nuevo parque comercial en Entrenúcleos


40 millones de inversión para un nuevo parque comercial en Entrenúcleos que generará 300 empleos directos y 100 indirectos




www.doshermanasinfo.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Cohousing Olivar Plaza | Gines *


















El cohousing, un modelo de convivencia que vino de Europa para quedarse


El autor expone que el cohousing Olivar Plaza, previsto en Gines, avanza con la reciente licitación de las obras y sigue captando socios para lograr el número necesario iniciar la construcción




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Aliaga | Mairena del Aljarafe*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Terrazas de Mairena, S. COOP. AND*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Hotel Giralda Center*












Cimmerio said:


> A pocos días de la apertura del hotel Giralda Center, así es como lucía esta misma tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

